Ask HN: What are your open office rules? - vuyani
======
knopkop_
In my open office it seems that rules are made up as they go along. Enough
people complain about smelly food at desks -> ban on smelly food.

Now if they can ban clipping your nails at your desk I'm sure the guy next to
me is going to be have to do it at home, but that would improve my level of
sanity.

------
chrisbennet
Avoid them like the plague? ;-)

